# morrocco touring



## kevanna1959 (Apr 5, 2010)

We are planning to go to Morrocco this winter. We intend to take the ferry to Dunkirk in early December, then drive slowly through France and Spain towards Gib and get the ferry over. We will try not to use campgrounds if can avoid them. It will be our first visit over there so if anyone has any advice they can offer we would be most grateful.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

There is soooooooo much on here about Morocco have you tried searching ?
If you do it you will enjoy

Loddy


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

kevanna1959 said:


> We will try not to use campgrounds if can avoid them. It will be our first visit over there so if anyone has any advice they can offer we would be most grateful.


We are like you with regards to Campgrounds, we spent 300 days in Europe last year and only about 12 nights on campsites, usually for washing or a capital city. However in Morocco we stayed on campsites 70% of the time with the rest spent round the back of a hotel, guarded parking etc. The Vicarious Morocco book is actually pretty good and you can seek out the nice smaller sites vs the larger "over winter" types. Cost is usually under £5 a day with some sort of electric included, bread 7p a loaf, eggs 7p each.

I would recommend coming out of Tangier Med and turning right, head down the coast and then cut inland when you've reached your most southern point. Treat yourself to the easiest roads, access to supermarkets and more relaxed experience to begin with before heading inland and back up North.

The "tour route" of Chefchaouen, Meknes, Fes could be a baptism of fire for the independent traveller but likely by the time you reach these points from the south you'll be a hardened veteran!

Some information on our own trip is available on our blog, just our own experiences of a 6 week trip we are by no means experts! http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Morocco


----------



## jonse (Nov 2, 2008)

*morroco*

what gas bottles have you, I suggest you add a connector on your gas pipe so you can push a rubber tube on and get a spare bottle in Morocco to save your bottles for heating, there is no LPG refillable points over there, you can purchase a cooking ring to fit on to the small bottles for cooking out side, it will be cold away from the coast, Evan the big sites like Atlantic park are only 9euros inclusive a night an excellent site and cheaper more long stay, if you wild camp you will more than likely get a guardian charge of 20 dir, per night, Its a Great place to go we spent 42 days there and will be going back,


----------

